# Plesk - Alle Chinesichen IP blocken



## Lukasz (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe eigentlich bis heute recht viel Ärge mit Chinesischen Servern, die gerne DDos Attacken auf meinen Rottserver starten. Zum Glück gelang es noch keinem ins System einzudringen, jedoch schon mehrere Male das System zum Aufhängen zu bringen. Nun habe ich seit kurzem von meinem Provider Plesk angeboten bekommen, und habe mir das auf den Server kostenlos überspielen lassen. 

Nun meine Frage, wie kann ich generell Chinesische IPs auf meinem Root sperren? 

Danke!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juni 2006)

Du solltest Dich besser damit auseinandersetzen wie Du Deine Firewall besser gestalten kannst.
Mit IPTables kann man da schon einiges machen ohne gleich ein Viertel (? Fuenftel?) der Erdbevoelkerung (mich eingeschlossen) ausschliessen zu muessen.
So koenntest Du z.B. staendig die Logs auswerten und bei zu vielen Verbindungsversuchen die entsprechende IP aussperren.
Das hat den Vorteil, dass Du dann auch gleichzeitig gegen solche Angriffe aus Brasilien, Russland, Deutschland und sogar Takatuka-Land geschuetzt bist.


----------



## Lukasz (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo Dennis!

Also erstmal möchte ich erklären, dass ich nichts gegen Chinesen habe. Ich biete absolut kostenlos Webspace auf meinen Webservern an. Großteils über Confixx und jetzt auch über Plesk.

Nur leider habe ich mit Chinesen zu 99% aller Chniesichen Anmeldungen nur Probleme. Und ich bin nie Rassenfeindlich oder sonst was. Es fängt an, mit gefälschten Verifizierungen. So viele verschiedene Chinesiche Pässe habe ich noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Entweder hat China täglich einen neuen Pass, oder aber ich bin einfach nur das, wozu mich Chnisen gerne machen würden. 

Letztlich habe ich totalen Ärge mit der Staatsanwaltschaft gehabt, weil einfach die meisten Chinesen die Webspaces für Phishing, Attacken, Spam oder Bots nutzen. Und ich kann nicht jedes Script auf jedem Space kontrollieren. Teilweise habe ich auf einem Webserver 100 Webspaces. Auch die Sponsoren wollen nicht mehr bezahlen wenn der illegale Chinatraffic nicht aufhört. Auch meine Kunden beschwerden sich über immer mehr überlastete Webserver, weil beispielweise Viren Trojaner und Clicksftware über meine Space vertrieben wurde.

So allmälich habe ich die (wenn ich ausnahmsweise so sagen kann) die Nase voll, und habe dieses Angebot für Chinesen gestrichen. Doch das schreckt keinen der Jungs ab. Uns deshalb muss ich mal den kalten Rücken zudrehen.

Vieleicht erklärt es jetzt warum. Es gibt auch faire Chinesen, die wirklich ihren Space, zu nützlichen Sachen gebrauchen, jedoch kann ich mir die Last des Ärgers nicht mehr antun. Es kostet mich einfach viel zu viel Aufwand. Und jetzt die ganzen Attacken noch, die die sich gegenseitig liefern, weil sie vermutlich nichts sinvolles zu tun haben, das geht nun wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juni 2006)

Ich will Dir ja garnicht unterstellen, dass Du allgemein was gegen Chinesen hast.
Mir ist das Problem bewusst, dass von hier aus (und auch von anderen Laendern wie z.B. Brasilien) viel Schindluder betrieben wird.

Da Du in Deinem ersten Post von DDoS-Attacken gesprochen hast dachte ich mir waere es sinnvoll eine Alternative zur voelligen Sperrung chinesischer IPs zu nennen.
Da es aber um mehr geht als nur DDoS sehe ich natuerlich ein, dass Du Dich zu diesem Schritt gezwungen siehst und meine Loesung mit dynamischen Firewall-Regeln bringt da auch nichts.

Du koenntest ja vielleicht mal bei FunPic anfragen wie die das geregelt haben, die lassen mich naemlich auch nicht rein.

In China, und hier in Hong Kong, hat man uebrigens nicht so einen doofen Ausweis wie man ihn in Deutschland hat sondern eine schicke Karte in Kreditkartengroesse.  Ich weiss nicht ob das ueberall in China ist oder ob die noch umstellen oder so, aber das ist was ich hier in der Gegen halt so gesehen hab.


----------

